#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  мантра помощи животным

## андрей

дорогие друзья и коллеги, 
может быть кто-то знает где найти мантру помощи животным? 
Буду благодарен.

Успехов всем!

----------


## Galina

мантра Будды Медицины читается для всех живых существ, в том числе и для животных. Необходимо получить передачу этой мантры. Действие будет эффективней. Так говорит мой учитель.

----------


## Торчинов

И ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ -- на благо живых существ всех шести типов. Это мантра великомилосердного бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары.

----------


## GROM

Если животное умирает , можно произнести имя Будды , Ратнакута.Вроде как этот Будда , дал обет , что всяко живое что услышит его имя , обретёт более высшее рождение. 
А вообще полезно , читать и мани. 
Да и вообщем то, всё тоже самое , что и для людей , мы не сильно отличаемся.Как говорит Намкай Норбу Ринпоче , через две недели бардо смерти, сознание умершего человека,и сознание умершей собаки -- одинаково.

и ещё... 
Например в Тибете у людей к животным очень трепетное отношение.Однако и у нас был случай,когда у одного "тревожно-сомневающегося" человека умер любимый конь,он пришёл к Нима Дагпа Ринпоче и попросил выполнить ...пхова для коня(!)Ринпоче без тени удивления всё выслушал и провёл соответствующий ритуал.Коню повезло! 
Был ещё один случай ,в Калмыкии в 1999году на ретрите Кхенчен Палдэн Шераб Ринпоче и Кхенчен Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче.Учителям поднесли барана  ,однако они живут в Нью-Йорке и естественно ,там баранов много,но у этого барана небыло не гражданства не грин-карты 
Ринпоче провели для этого барана ритуал,дали ему бараний ванг (он чуть не помер от страха,думал зарежут 100 пудово,когда ему бумпу на голову ставили).В ухо ему вдели сунгдок(зажитный шнур). 
После этого ритуала , баран стал самым главным среди всех баранов той местности.И его нельзя было убивать,потому как грех за такого барана был бы в несколько крат больше чем за обычного. 
Ринпоче рассказали,что в Тибете это обычная практика,когда монастырь таким образом выкупает животных от гибели,и потом они спокойно доживают свой век,и их уже точно никто не забивает.


__________________

----------

Pema Sonam (29.06.2013)

----------


## Торчинов

Мне говорили авторитетные люди, что при совершении пхова над животным оно все же не может достичь чистых земель и только избавляется от дурных форм существования, обретая, как правило, человеческое рождение.

----------

Pema Sonam (29.06.2013)

----------


## GROM

Думаю что для коня стать  всадником это уже мир богов  :Wink:

----------


## BOD

и для всадника не стать конём тоже, хотя и не обязательно всёже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//Думаю что для коня стать всадником это уже мир богов //

Человеком-то по-любому лучше, ИМХО...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ди ма

Осталось поменьше болтать и научиться делать Пова для животных как это делают авторитетные люди!

----------


## Elena

Для помощи животным - мантра Ваджрасаттвы  вслух( чтобы слышало это животное ).

----------


## Аньезка

Читать МАНИ и после дуть на пищу, которую даёте животному.
Просто на ушко ему наговаривать мантру...
Жгите дома благовония, возможно в следующей жизни, ежели животное переродится человеком, уловив где-нибудь этот запах - возникнет хорошая ассоциация...

----------


## Светлана

Еще есть мантра "Еше Та-ла", которая была произнесена десятью милионнами одной тысячей и четырьмя Буддами  в один голос.
Если кто либо произнесет эту мантру 21 раз, без сомнения, даже существа ада освободятся.
Эту мантру Будда передал для тех, кто уже родился в низжиш уделах. 
Вы думаете об определенном человеке или животном, или их имени, пока читаете эту мантру.
можно также визуализировать Будду или Три Драгоценности. От них идет нектар, который распространяется на бесчисленных существ ада, голодных духов, бесчисленных животных, очищая все их загрязнения и негативную карму, а также тех людей, которые умерли во время войны в Иране и цунами.
Можно также представлять лучи, исходящие от Будд, очищающие всю негативную карму.
В Кангьюре есть текст, в котором Будда говорит о пользе этой мантры.
(с) Лама Сопа Ринпоче

----------


## Elena

> Еще есть мантра "Еше Та-ла", которая была произнесена десятью милионнами одной тысячей и четырьмя Буддами  в один голос.
> Если кто либо произнесет эту мантру 21 раз, без сомнения, даже существа ада освободятся.
> В Кангьюре есть текст, в котором Будда говорит о пользе этой мантры.
> (с) Лама Сопа Ринпоче


Это чудесно,но нужно иметь передачу на данную мантру.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Светлана

вы уверены?
дело в том, что Лама Сопа (точнее его фонд) издавал маленький буклет с этой мантрой для бесплатного распространения.

----------


## Gonzo

Я, в очень тяжелой ситуации, обратился к Амида Будде. Произвольно. Результат меня совершенно потряс. Сделайте так... Нэмбутсу - "что Вы хотите" - Нэмбутсу. Иногда помочь, как Вы хотите, нельзя, но можно спасти и поддержать. Амида Будда это делает для любого живого существа. Имейте в виду, что продлить жизнь, часто, невозможно.

Счастливо.

----------


## Pasha

а где можно найти ратнакута сутру или то место об обете? в интернете нашел 3 отсилы главы

----------


## Амаравер

Здравствуйте!
Существует ли сатхана, или мантра способствующая возвращению животного, например перерождению у той самки у которой оно рождалось в прошлый раз. 
Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Айрат

> Здравствуйте!
> Существует ли сатхана, или мантра способствующая возвращению животного, например перерождению у той самки у которой оно рождалось в прошлый раз. 
> Сарва мангалам!


Что это за бред? Буддисты молятся за лучшее перождение и выход из cамсары, а не за возврат в тот же круг самсары.

----------


## Калкий

Будда не давал мантр.

----------


## Амаравер

Любой ментальный процесс-это в сущности бред. Слово и его смысл результат договора с самим собой. А мне нужно помочь конкретному живому существу.

----------


## Ашвария

> Любой ментальный процесс-это в сущности бред. Слово и его смысл результат договора с самим собой. А мне нужно помочь конкретному живому существу.


Послушайте пожалуйста.
Вначале надо попытаться отпустить этот образ. Вы ничего не должны желать.
Причина в Вас, а не в животном, поймите. Оно просто олицетворение преданности.
Если этот образ за Вами ходит и ходит, если Вы не в силах от него избавиться - просто подождите месяца три не меньше - и возьмите, желательно из родственников Вашего любимого животного, то маленькое юное существо, к которому сердце прикипит. Попробуйте. У знакомого получилось. Знакомому уже за пятьдесят: это он взял щенка от нагулянной его псом собаки с другой породой. Притом был кобель, теперь наоборот :Smilie: . Так как Вы хотели - в первом Вашем сообщении. Не меняя своих каждодневных практик {медитируете Вы, сосредоточиваетесь или Мантры у Вас, это Ваше личное пространство}. Вас всё само найдёт.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.07.2013)

----------


## Амаравер

Cпасибо!
Я понял. Так оно и должно быть.Если есть вопрос-значит есть ответ.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Любой ментальный процесс-это в сущности бред. Слово и его смысл результат договора с самим собой. А мне нужно помочь конкретному живому существу.


А какая помощь живому существу от рождения в самсаре у той же матери?

----------


## Амаравер

Я не могу его сейчас из самсары вывести, а со временем смогу!
Рождение в штатах или в Тибете человеком - слишком долгая история, потом будет тяжелее найти.
Мантра Зелёной Тары с посвящением заслуг этому живому существу, как Вы думаете поможет? Передача есть.

----------


## Ашвария

> Я не могу его сейчас из самсары вывести, а со временем смогу!
> Рождение в штатах или в Тибете человеком - слишком долгая история, потом будет тяжелее найти.
> Мантра Зелёной Тары с посвящением заслуг этому живому существу, как Вы думаете поможет? Передача есть.


Мантра Зелёной Тары в любом случае Вам поможет. Ум должен быть спокоен. А это удивительно действующая Мантра. Просто доверьтесь Таре. Человеческие возможности ограничены. И Вы не перерождаете существо. И Ваши заслуги в любом случае остаются при Вас. Потому что это - Ваше пространство. Без слов и недалекоглядных попыток всё в Вас в этом пространстве Таре как на ладони. И побуждения тоже.

----------


## Вантус

Посмотрите вокруг. Многим ли буддистам помогли их мантры? Из увиденного сделайте выводы, а если найдете хоть кого, кому реально помогло (не померещелось, не вызвало облегчение и т.п. психотерапию, а именно помогло) - то у них и спрашивайте совета.

----------

Аурум (01.07.2013), Велеслав (01.07.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2013), Ондрий (01.07.2013), Ритл (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Амаравер

Спасибо Леся Ди!
Вантус,а куда бежать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не могу его сейчас из самсары вывести, а со временем смогу!
> Рождение в штатах или в Тибете человеком - слишком долгая история, потом будет тяжелее найти.
> Мантра Зелёной Тары с посвящением заслуг этому живому существу, как Вы думаете поможет? Передача есть.


Оно раньше Вас из самсары освободится, не беспокойтесь.

Мантра Зелёной Тары поможет существу однозначно. Но скорее всего поможет переродиться в лучших условиях, нежели у Вас. К сожалению.

----------


## Ашвария

> Посмотрите вокруг. Многим ли буддистам помогли их мантры? Из увиденного сделайте выводы, а если найдете хоть кого, кому реально помогло (не померещелось, не вызвало облегчение и т.п. психотерапию, а именно помогло) - то у них и спрашивайте совета.


А оне в сюда не пишут.
Не навредить шоб.
А с меня спросу никакого потому как не щитаюсь непосредственно конкретно по традиции линии передачи в русском смысле слова принадлежащей Буддизму.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Посмотрите вокруг. Многим ли буддистам помогли их мантры? Из увиденного сделайте выводы, а если найдете хоть кого, кому реально помогло (не померещелось, не вызвало облегчение и т.п. психотерапию, а именно помогло) - то у них и спрашивайте совета.


То же самое можно предъявить всем буддистам. Многим ли буддистам помогли 4 Благородные Истины, и если найдете хоть кого-то кто достиг Нирваны, то у них и спросите.

----------


## Вантус

> Спасибо Леся Ди!
> Вантус,а куда бежать?


Бежать некуда.




> То же самое можно предъявить всем буддистам. Многим ли буддистам помогли 4 Благородные Истины, и если найдете хоть кого-то кто достиг Нирваны, то у них и спросите.


Вы передергиваете. От мантры ожидается вполне конкретная, материальная помощь - здоровье, деньги, удача, убийство и т.п. А от истин - прекращение потока дхарм, что не то же самое.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2013), Ондрий (01.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, я в Ленинке взял хронику завоевания Индии. Выносили воины ислама все эти монастыри без запинки, вырезая всех и разграбляя все, и никто не смог им противопоставить никаких мантр.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Кстати, я в Ленинке взял хронику завоевания Индии. Выносили воины ислама все эти монастыри без запинки, вырезая всех и разграбляя все, и никто не смог им противопоставить никаких мантр.


Зато посчитайте сколько сейчас индусов, а сколько кого. И сравните. Вот.

----------


## Вантус

> Зато посчитайте сколько сейчас индусов, а сколько кого. И сравните. Вот.


Не вполне понял, о чем вы. Мусульман в Индии и поныне много. В Бангладеше и Пакистане - большинство.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Бежать некуда.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы передергиваете. От мантры ожидается вполне конкретная, материальная помощь - здоровье, деньги, удача, убийство и т.п. А от истин - прекращение потока дхарм, что не то же самое.


ОТ Истины Пути тоже ожидается вполне конкретная помощь - Истина прекращения. Если буддисты следуют Пути, они должны достичь Прекращения. Сейчас есть йогины, которые близки даже к состоянию будды, но они находятся в горах и с ними трудно встретиться.

----------


## Аньезка

> Посмотрите вокруг. Многим ли буддистам помогли их мантры?


А из чего делается вывод, что мало кому помогли мантры? Может тем, кто выжил, например, во время китайской оккупации, они как раз и помогли. Вряд ли бы что-то совершенно бесполезное просуществовало бы до сих пор. 
Я, например, вижу, как мантры у меня работают, иногда прямо таки чудеса случаются (например, встает на ноги собака, которая ночью чуть не померла, и бежит радостно гулять)... если у Вас они не работают, то может быть стоит больше времени посвящать их начитыванию, при этом, разумеется, с непоколебимой верой в их действие?

----------


## Кунсанг

На Ютубе видел ролик где Сопа ринпоче читает рыбкам мантру, но не нашел сейчас.

----------


## Вантус

> А из чего делается вывод, что мало кому помогли мантры? Может тем, кто выжил, например, во время китайской оккупации, они как раз и помогли. Вряд ли бы что-то совершенно бесполезное просуществовало бы до сих пор. 
> Я, например, вижу, как мантры у меня работают, иногда прямо таки чудеса случаются (например, встает на ноги собака, которая ночью чуть не померла, и бежит радостно гулять)... если у Вас они не работают, то может быть стоит больше времени посвящать их начитыванию, при этом, разумеется, с непоколебимой верой в их действие?


А может, собака бы и без мантр встала бы и побежала бы радостно гулять? Так часто бывает. Но, конечно, мне, хлопу, куда до вас, барыня.

----------


## Ашвария

> На Ютубе видел ролик где Сопа ринпоче читает рыбкам мантру, но не нашел сейчас.


МахаМантра Майтрейи, которую Лама Сопа Ринпоче читает с лежащей в трансе чёрной собакой, на моего пса производит чарующе-магнетическое действие. Это надо видеть. Вообще на голос Лама Сопа Ринпоче мой пёс реагирует как на божество. А под звуки именно этой начитки мантры подсовывает башку под мобильный телефон с ю-тюбом. Ну то шо лапы в *намастэ* умеет складывать, это на снимке в профиле понятно. А вот называет Ламу Сопа Ринпоче *Ввах-Гуур*. [Вахегуру - это Сикхийская Мантра; може пёс сикхом был?? :Smilie: )

----------


## Амаравер

Небо наполнено смыслом, который понять невозможно...
Солнце режет меня на куски. А кто-то сказал: "Это сон".

----------


## Амаравер

А насчёт мантр:
Было такое, стоял на трассе в лютый мороз несколько часов, все молитвы всем богам перечитал-никто не останавливался.
Начал повторять "ом мани падме хум", появился автобус. Может совпадение, но мне конкретно помогло....

----------


## Денис Евгеньев



----------


## Джнянаваджра

Мантра буддисту в первую очередь - объект сосредоточения, а уж мощщный спелл или повод для шуток - уже во вторую-третью. По крайней мере, как объект сосредоточения она наиболее эффективна (использовать же мантру для пингования дэвата или в качестве спелла могут, наверное, единицы - да и то, им и мантры для этого не нужны).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Амаравер

Да не будет никогда никому ничего из того чего не хочется что бы было...
сарва мангалам!

----------

